# parts question



## kuhns05 (Feb 25, 2011)

i am looking to put heads, cam, and a full exhaust on my 05. I was wondering if anyone knew what would be the best to put on to get the most hp. I was also wondering if anyone was from around Colorado and new any good shops to take it to.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

2 Questions need to be answered. What is your intended use of the car and what's your budget. It looks like you aren't going to do the work yourself so that adds a lot to the total


----------

